
Google Chrome - hidden and invisible extensions by default - ladino
Chrome does hide some internal extensions , you can see them right here: chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;system&#x2F;<p>Could Google use them for tracking?
How to delete them?<p>-------<p><i></i>List of extensions i see:<i></i><p>gfdkimpbcpahaombhbimeihdjnejgicl : Feedback : version 1_0<p>kmendfapggjehodndflmmgagdbamhnfd : CryptoTokenExtension : version 0_9_73<p>mfehgcgbbipciphmccgaenjidiccnmng : Cloud Print : version 0_1<p>mhjfbmdgcfjbbpaeojofohoefgiehjai : Chrome PDF Viewer : version 1<p>neajdppkdcdipfabeoofebfddakdcjhd : Google Network Speech : version 1_0<p>nkeimhogjdpnpccoofpliimaahmaaome : Google Hangouts : version 1_3_10<p>nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda : Chrome Web Store-Zahlungen : version 1_0_0_4<p>pkedcjkdefgpdelpbcmbmeomcjbeemfm : Chrome Media Router : version 7118_1015_0_0
======
orian
Isn't it called Chromium what you're asking for?

